# Image Mouseover Bildwechsel css in die html einbinden



## Fix&Foxi (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich google schon seit 2 stunden rum und finde denn Fehler/Lösund nicht, deswegen bitte ich um kurz Hilfe. 

Habe ein Wordpress site, und möchte einen simplen Mousehover auf eine JPg anlegen.

Also wenn man mit der Mouse über das JPG fährt eine anderes angezeigt wird, gleiche größe.

Da ich bei WP nicht selber in die CSS Datei eingreifen will/kann, soll der css in die html eingebunden werden.

Hab da mal was probiert, aber es geht nicht und bitte um kurze Hilfe.


```
<a style="a: hover { background-image:url('meinedomain.eu/wp-content/uploads/Portfolio.Beispiel.zusammenfuegen.Hover_.jpg');" href="http://meinedomain/test/portfolio-beispiel-zusammenfuegen" rel="attachment wp-att-282"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-282" title="Portfolio.Beispiel.zusammenfuegen" src="http://meinedomain/wp-content/uploads/Portfolio.Beispiel.zusammenfuegen.jpg" alt="Portfolio.Beispiel.zusammenfuegen.Virtuelle.Rundgaenge" width="340" height="100" /></a>
```


----------



## hela (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

du versuchst eine Pseudo-Klasse in den Inline-Styles unterzubringen. Das wurde vor ein paar Tagen hier schon mal diskutiert:
pseudoklasse :after auch außerhalb des headers​


----------



## Fix&Foxi (14. Januar 2012)

danke hela,

Pseudo-Klasse in den Inline-Styles .... jetzt weiss ich wie man so was nennt 

hab mal wieder 1 stunde nach der Lösung mit dem suchbegriffen ge-googelt und mal wieder denn Fehler nicht gefunden

weiß gar nicht ob meine Pfad Adresse so richtig ist

background-image:url('meinedomain.eu/wp-content/uploads/Portfolio.Beispiel.zusammenfuegen.Hover_.jpg');"

oder 

background-image:url('wp-content/uploads/Portfolio.Beispiel.zusammenfuegen.Hover_.jpg');"

hab mehret Varianten ausprobiert, nix


----------

